# Got a new duck rig!



## ohhiitznik (Jul 15, 2010)

Just picked the whole package up used for 4500..... what a steal.
Boat is a 2004 Lowe Roughneck 1760. 2004 Yacht club trailer, and a 2007 Go Devil 23 surface drive with 19 hours on it  Super excited about this thing! The homemade blind we might keep, we might not, depends on what were going to do. Setting it up for bowfishing currently, but her main purpose is duck and goose hunting! Real excited to get this thing in the water with the surface drive and see how she moves


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Gotta love a new boat! Congratulations.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## YELLERLAB (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks like you got a great deal. Nice boat!


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

I think I passed you on 23N bound ,south of AA . Nice Rig.


----------



## ohhiitznik (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm sure you did, we met the guy at cabelas! He and his buddy from PA are some good guys to let a couple of young guys get this thing at that price!


----------



## ohhiitznik (Jul 15, 2010)

Were debating on keeping the homemade blind or going with an avery pop up type... The homemade blind is removable, and the guy who used to own the boat said its the cats ass for stapling grass and things to it, he said he gave away the avery he used to have and built this... Maybe we should keep it! any ideas are welcome!


----------



## coyoteman34 (Oct 17, 2008)

now you need 200 new decoys to fill the boat oh dont forget a dog and kids and tell the wife huh boats too small my mistake and get a bigger one . congrats


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Ill be curious to see how that 23 pushes it. I have a 35 and want the 45. Basically same boat just 3 years apart. You will love it. Rock solid to hunt out of.


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

thats a nice boat hope you have some good duck shooting,iv been to cabelas in dundee, great place.


----------



## ohhiitznik (Jul 15, 2010)

im interested in how the 23 pushes it as well, we don't need to be speed demons, but I dont want to go 10 mph everywher either.... I hope we can get to 20 MPH with no gear in it. I do have access to a stable of brand new tiller outboards because of the family boat business if its that big of a problem, but I love the fact that with that motor it can go a lot of places an outboard cant!


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice score. Duck season can't get here fast enough I bet. In regards to the blind it appears to have 2x4 framing with plywood sheeting? My only concern is how much weight that adds to your rig. I am sure its quite a bit. Theres some very simple and easy designs on here for a homemade take down blind or fixed blinds that you hang the grass from. Ours is fixed and made out of aluminum square stock tubing. Extremely lightweight, durable and simple. We run fast grass and just hang the mats on the rail. We undo a coat hanger and fish the coat hanger into the weaving on the grass and then retwist the coat hanger so its locked back together and you only need about 2 per mat. hang the hooks over the rail and your done. I personally like that design because I can take grass out of boat at home and hang it up to let it dry out. takes about 1 minute to put grass on an take it off. I'd do a test with the boat this spring. Get the gear and your buddies and see how it works with that blind, you might be alright. Good luck.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

i'd keep the blind, that will block the wind and rain much better than a scissor setup. will heat up good with a heater during the thanksgiving massacere. lol. my two cents, i've been messing with popup's and covering up the hole with grass mats, i've gotta get a rigid setup of some sort because i like to hunt in the snot.


----------



## Ruger-44 (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice rig. If the motor will push that boat with the current blind, I'd keep it. I've got an Avery and it works ok, but I'd rather have one like that (based on its looks). If you decide to get rid of it, let me know and maybe we can work out a trade for my Avery.


----------



## ohhiitznik (Jul 15, 2010)

This thing has 1/8 in plywood for the walls, it is total about 60 lbs..... I just wish it collapsed, its a decent design. I might scrap the 2x4 skeleton and go with an aluminium frame in the same design type but have it able to fold flat for travel. We'll see, it seems to be well thought out.


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

Nice steal. I doubt you will get 20 mph with that motor. I would guess 12-15 maybe, but all depends on your load. I run the 35 with the stage 1 upgrade and get low 20s loaded with a heavy gatortrax. Either way, you got a good deal and could sell the motor to get most of your money back.


----------



## ohhiitznik (Jul 15, 2010)

ITs usually me and my buddy, and we really only go after puddlers, so maybe 2-3 dz decoys at the most. Shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## ohhiitznik (Jul 15, 2010)

If we can get 15 MPH with gear it'll be fine for us


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

NICE brother!


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

we had a 14 foot flatbottom with a 20 horse on it and it was about a 10-12 mph speed on her. he have since upgraded. might be a slower boat but besides that it was still a great deal. woulda been hard to pass up for sure. looks like a great boat. let us know how the carp action is.


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

It's going to plow water loaded to hunt waterfowl, no doubt about it. But, who cares? You got a screaming deal! Lightly loaded for fishing or bowfishing I predict you're going to scoot around pretty darn good. Can't possibly go wrong at that price with those low hours.


----------

